# HDRO für Casual und F2P Spieler geeignet?



## DiskoPanda (15. April 2012)

Hallo,



ich und ein paar Freunde wollen ein neues MMORPG anfangen, was man zwischendurch spielen kann und trotzdem spaß macht. Deswegen wollten wir eigentlich auch kein Geld ausgeben (bzw. nicht viel).
Da aber alle F2P MMO's eigentlich mist sind, wollen wir jetzt HDRO testen.


Bis lvl 20 wird für uns ja alles verfügbar sein, danach nurnoch die "Buch-Quests"
-> kann man durch die Buch-Quests und Dungeons (wenn es die hier gibt) alleine leveln? Also theoretisch kann mans natürlich, aber wäre es auch sinnvoll?

Wieviel € müsste man ausgeben, um den Rest spielen zu können? Es gibt ja verschiedene Erweiterungen, aber die schalten die Quests ja anscheinend nur für einen Monat frei.
Wir wollen uns aber nur ungern durch die Gebiete durchhetzen müssen. Und Gebiete mit Punkten zu kaufen ist doch auch nicht möglich, ohne viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen, oder?

Macht das Spiel auch pre-65 spaß? Also gibt es Dungeons, PvP etc. was auch für Free User (oder Premium) spielbar ist und auf dem Level?

Müsste ich mit lvl 65 VIP sein, um mit den anderen mithalten zu können?



Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. April 2012)

Man hat auch noch Scharmützel, über welche man leveln kann.

Ich würde euch für ca. 40€ die Legendäre Isengard-Version empfehlen, somit habt ihr zumindest noch das Moria-Gebiet und Isengard zum Questen. Es gibt ja auch einige Punkte, die man in weitere Gebiete investieren kann.

Außerdem würde ich einen Monat VIP empfehlen, da damit das Goldlimit (2G) aufgehoben wird und auch alle Taschenplätze für die Chars freigeschlaten werden, die während dieser Zeit erstellt und einmal eingeloggt werden.


----------



## DiskoPanda (15. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man hat auch noch Scharmützel, über welche man leveln kann.
> 
> Ich würde euch für ca. 40€ die Legendäre Isengard-Version empfehlen, somit habt ihr zumindest noch das Moria-Gebiet und Isengard zum Questen. Es gibt ja auch einige Punkte, die man in weitere Gebiete investieren kann.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich einen Monat VIP empfehlen, da damit das Goldlimit (2G) aufgehoben wird und auch alle Taschenplätze für die Chars freigeschlaten werden, die während dieser Zeit erstellt und einmal eingeloggt werden.



Wenn ich die legendäre Isengard-Version kaufe, habe ich dann alle Quests für immer freigeschaltet? Oder nur für eine bestimmte Zeit? Und bis zu welchem Level gehen dann diese Quests?
Ich müsste dann insgesamt also 53€ zahlen, hätte aber alles das ich brauche, oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. April 2012)

Die Legändere Version http://isengard.lotro.com/purchase.php?lang=de-DE schaltet dir folgendes frei:

•Zugriff auf das Aufgabenbündel 'Weg der Gefährten' inklusive der Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothlórien und Moria sowie dem Aufgabenbündel 'Düsterwald' als Spezialbonus.

Also du bekommst die Quests in Moria, und Düsterwald, sowie natürlich Isengard, aber Gebiete wie Angmar, Forochel & co. sind nicht mit drin.

Alle Gebiete werden für die Dauer eines Abos freigeschalten oder wenn man diese kauft.

Trollhöhen dürften so 28-40 sein.


----------



## New-Member (15. April 2012)

Hi 

Ich würd dir raten fang einfach an zu spielen mit deinen Freunden und spielt erstmal soviel kostenlos wie's geht. Du hast übrigens als F2P Spieler Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland & Einsame Lande verfügbar womit du locker auf Stufe 32 kommst. Darüberhinaus stehen dir noch einige Instanzen sowie Scharmützel zur Verfügung womit du auch ziemlich gut lvln kannst. Wenn du auch noch dazu einige Taten erledigst (neben denen die du allgemein beim Spielen eh bekommst) hast du genügend Turbine Punkte um dir, sobald du mit allen vorher zugänglichen Quests fertig bist, ein neues Gebiet zu kaufen. So hab ich's zumindest gemacht und bin mit meinem Mainchar nun auf Stufe 43 ohne einen Cent für Die Lvlgebiete ausgegeben zuhaben. Hab mir allerdings dennoch einmal Punkte gekauft um mir den Runenbewahrer und die Premium vorteile (Handeln, höhere goldgrenze, Auktionshaus) zusichern.

Grüße


----------



## Norei (17. April 2012)

Meine Empfehlung (nach 5 Jahren HdRO):
Fangt einfach an. Ihr kommt garantiert bis Level 30, ohne einen Cent ausgeben zu müssen. Wenn ihr nicht so viel spielt, könnte es bis dahin bereits ein Angebot für die neue Erweiterung geben. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es da wieder eine Variante (Legendary?), die für Spieler wie euch ideal ist, weil es viele alte Gebiete beinhaltet. 
Solltet ihr zu schnell leveln, einfach mal schauen. Einen Monat VIP solltet ihr auf jeden Fall ausgeben, damit diverse Eigenschaftsfelder und Vorteile permanent freigeschaltet sind.

Generell gilt: Alle Gebiete erwirbt man in HdRO permanent. Ihr braucht also keine Angst zu haben, unter Zeitdruck zu geraten. Ihr könnt auch jederzeit mit einem zweiten Char starten, um euch weitere Punkte zu erspielen. 
Was bei HdRO ins Geld gehen kann, ist die Optimierung in höheren Stufen. Also, wenn du versuchst, deine legendären Items mit Punkten zu optimieren. Wirklich nötig ist es aber nicht. 
Ansonsten ein paar allgemeine Infos: Die Max-Stufe ist jetzt 75, nicht 65. VIP bietet mittlerweile eigentlich kaum noch Vorteile, so dass sich der VIP-Status eigentlich außer für einen Monat nicht mehr lohnt (was sich ändern kann, aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist). Gebt kein Geld für Pferde im Shop aus. Dann lieber die aktuelle Computer Bild Spiele kaufen oder besser auf ein Fest warten, wo man sich eigentlich vier bis fünfmal im Jahr ein neues Pferd erspielen kann. Den Reitskill werdet ihr allerdings kaufen müssen.
Sonst ist Turbine m.E. König der "VERY Nice to have" Features. Alles in allem solltest du aber für geringe Einmalinvestitionen relativ weit kommen. Einmal einen Monat VIP für 11€ (evtl. weniger, je nach $-Kurs) und vielleicht einmal ein Punktepaket für 30-50€ (möglichst auf eine Bonusaktion warten) und ihr könnt ohne Frust alles sehen bis einschließlich dem Endcontent - wenn ihr im Shop sparsam seid.
Momentan sind gerade die 5-Jahr-Feiern, da gibt es auch noch den einen oder anderen Bonus. Und Ende des Jahres kommt mit den Reitern von Rohan die nächste Erweiterung, da gibt es oft vorher Angebote.


----------



## Kheeleb (17. April 2012)

HdRO ist ein schönes Spiel und gemütlich zu daddeln. Hab es selber lange Zeit gespielt, von der Beta bis zum F2P, und schau auch heute noch immer wieder gern mal vorbei. Die Athmosphäre ist einmalig, besonders in den "alten" Gebieten vor Moria. Alter Tolkien-Fan halt 

Du hast zwar gesagt daß Du alle anderen F2P MMOs Mist findest, trotzdem würde ich Dir ans Herz legen (falls Du es noch nicht getan hast) mal Age of Conan anzutesten. Ja, ich weiß was die Leute über Funcom und AoC sagen, aber das Spiel hat sich nach dem desaströsen Start zu einer kleinen Perle im MMO-Bereich entwickelt. Die Grafik ist top, das Kampfsystem mMn sehr gut (ich möchte es nicht mehr missen) und die düstere Athmosphäre ist auch klasse.

Zwar kannst Du als F2P Spieler nur 4 von den möglichen 12 Klassen spielen, dafür kannst Du aber bis Maxlevel 80 spielen ohne irgendwas bezahlen zu müssen. Danach ist allerdings ein Abo anzuraten, da die Zugangspässe zu den Endcontentgebieten mit der Zeit ziemlich teuer kommen. Einzig das Instanzenpaket für 20 € wäre anzuraten, da es bei AoC im Levelbereich viele schöne Gruppeninstanzen gibt die Dir als reiner F2P Spieler verwehrt bleiben.

Da Du ja geschrieben hast daß Du mit einigen Freunden spielen möchtest wäre AoC eventuell die bessere Wahl, da dort im Levelbereich auch viele Gruppenaufgaben zu erledigen sind und das Leveln grundsätzlich etwas schwieriger ist als bei HdRO, wo die meisten Gruppenaufgaben und -gebiete im Levelbereich im Lauf der Zeit auf Soloplay gepatcht worden sind. Außerdem kannst Du bei AoC fast jedes Gebiet im Epischen Modus betreten, da hast Du als Gruppe auch noch eine Herausforderung.

Der Nachteil am AoC F2P ist mMn wie weiter oben schon gesagt daß Du im Endcontent um ein Abo quasi nicht mehr herumkommst, da Du sonst viel zu eingeschränkt bist, dafür mußt Du bei HdRO viel früher den Geldbeutel zücken.

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen mit einem Bekannten zusammen nochmal angefangen, und es macht echt Spaß.

Gruß
Kheeleb


----------



## Geology rocks! (18. April 2012)

zu AoC:  

Zuerst; ja, es ist ein chices Spiel, das Kampfsystem ist etwas erfrischend Neues und auch sonst ist es wirklich gelungen...
jetzt das große "ABER": Die Gemeinschaft ist sehr klein (vor Allem auf den deutschen Servern) und der Umgang miteinander lässt zu Wünschen übrig (ja, ich habe es selber gespielt bzw. spiele noch immer mal ein paar Stündchen)
Ich habe dann einen neuen Char auf einem englischen Server angelegt und selbst da ist der Ton sehr rau (wenn auch nicht so sehr wie auf den deutschen Servern) und damit meine ich nicht ein dem Setting geschuldeter "Barbaren"-Ton...


----------



## Pitty (18. April 2012)

hallo

hdro ist nicht auf schnell leveln oder den endcontent ausgelegt. f2p reicht gut bis lvl 32-33, dann hast durch die taten soviel turbine-punkte zusammen, dass du dir das nächste gebiet leisten kannst.

pvp in dem sinne gibt es nicht. du kannst aber monsterspiel machen, da bist du ein ork, bilwis, spinne oder sowas und kämpfst gegen menschliche gegner.

hdro ist auf rollenspiel ausgelegt. dafür gibt es super features wie das musiksystem, housing, zierwerk usw. 

alles in allem, wenn du nicht zu sehr WoW geprägt bist, wirst du dich bei hdro wohlfühlen.


----------



## Xab (19. April 2012)

Pitty schrieb:


> (...)pvp in dem sinne gibt es nicht. du kannst aber monsterspiel machen, da bist du ein ork, bilwis, spinne oder sowas und kämpfst gegen menschliche gegner.(...)



Huhu
also ich denke dazu sollte man noch erwähnen, dass diese "menschlichen Gegner" auch Spieler mit ihren "normalen" Charakteren sind. Du kannst also sehr wohl auch mit deinem eigenen Charakter PvP gegen diese Orks etc aus dem Monsterspiel machen. Nur damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird :-)

lG Xab


----------



## DiskoPanda (21. April 2012)

Habe es nun mit Freunden angespielt, aber es hat uns nicht so zugesagt ^^
Danke trotzdem für die ganzen Kommentare.

Übrigens: Ich habe einen HDRO-Code einer Zeitschrift für "edles Pferd" als ingame Reittier zu verschenken. Laut Zeitschrift soll er wohl 25&#8364; Wert sein.
Wer ihn haben möchte kann mich einfach anschreiben.
//EDIT: schon abgegeben 

MfG DiskoPanda


----------

